# Two Special Operations Aviation Soldiers die in helicopter training accident



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/August/110809-04.html

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 9, 2011) – Two Army Special Operations Aviation Soldiers died in a helicopter accident Aug. 8, 2011, on a live-fire range at Fort Benning, Ga. 

The aviators were assigned to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne), based at Fort Campbell, Ky.

*The servicemembers died after their AH-6M Little Bird helicopter crashed while conducting routine military training involving Rangers and other special operations personnel.*

There were no other injuries reported.

Names are being withheld in accordance with Department of Defense policy concerning family notifications. 

The U.S. Army Combat Readiness Center is conducting an investigation into the cause of this accident.

NOTE TO THE MEDIA: media queries should be directed to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment Public Affairs Office at (270) 412-8108 or email at 160-RS5-PAO@soar.army.mil.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 9, 2011)

RIP!

This needs to stop!


----------



## dknob (Aug 9, 2011)

wtf!

RIP


----------



## Scotth (Aug 9, 2011)

RIP


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2011)

Fair winds and soft landings.

I hate training accidents!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace and Mercy.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2011)

9 days into August and there are around 30 dead from the SOF side of the house. 

Blue skies.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rest in peace and blue skies


----------



## tova (Aug 10, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 10, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn it. R.I.P. Prayers to the families and friends.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Aug 10, 2011)

Horrible, horrible month.
Rest in peace warriors.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/August/110810-01.html

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 10, 2011) – Two Army Special Operations Aviation Soldiers who died in a helicopter accident Aug. 8,  at a live-fire range on Fort Benning, Ga., have been identified.
Capt. John D. Hortman and Chief Warrant Officer 3 Steven B. Redd both assigned to 1st Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne), Fort Campbell, Ky., died after their AH-6M Little Bird helicopter crashed while conducting routine military training involving Rangers and other special operations personnel.
There were no other injuries reported.
Hortman, 30, a native of Inman, S.C., served as a Special Operations Light Attack Helicopter Platoon Leader.  He is survived by his mother, Brenda Jones, of Inman, S.C., his sister, Jill Hortman, of Colorado Springs, Colo., and his brother, Andy Pierce, of Overland Park, Kan.
Redd, 37, a native of Lancaster, Calif., served as a fully mission qualified AH-6M aviator and armament platoon leader.  He is survived by his wife Adalia Redd of Clarksville, Tenn.; children Jazlyn, of Clarksville, and Tristyn and Dezaray of Fort Polk, La.; step-children Paige, Eden, and Ledger Halls of Clarksville; and parents Louis and Dorothy Redd of Layton, Utah.
The U.S. Army Combat Readiness Center is conducting an investigation into the cause of this accident.
*NOTE TO THE MEDIA: *media queries should be directed to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment Public Affairs Office at (270) 412-8108 or email at 160-RS5-PAO@soar.army.mil.  Family and Commander Statements, biographical sketch and photographs for each Aviator are available at the US Army Special Operations Command news service, http://www.soc.mil/UNS/News.html.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn it, damn it, damn it.

RIP CPT Hortman and CWO Reed.


----------



## dknob (Aug 10, 2011)

CW3 Reed served 9 years with 1/75!


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 10, 2011)

RIP Warriors!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 10, 2011)

Blue Skies guys....

Crip


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 10, 2011)

Dammit!!!

This country is served by the best it has to offer.. And we lost 2 more right here.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember Redd, damn what a year so far. Rest Easy Brothers.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 10, 2011)

Blue Skies warriors.  I hope all the bad news ends soon..


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck.  I know CPT Dave Hortman.  We met at SC Boy's State during HS, Applied to West Point, went back to Boy's State as staff, and entered West Point together.  I hadn't seen him since graduation.

Dave, you were a helluva guy, truly.  You were a freakin stud and you were a guy I looked up to at the Academy.  Blue Skies man.  Well done, be thou at peace.

To Dave's family, you have my condolences.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sicilian Lass (Aug 11, 2011)

RIP gentlemen.


----------

